# Filter recommendations for Ada Mini S or M?



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

UPDATE: I've decided its going to be Ada this time around and it's going to be the 3 gallon Mini S.

Any recommendations for filtration? I can't really afford a canister filter. Alternatives? I don't want anything too bulky that takes up a lot of room in the tank or outside of the tank. Also it has to fairly silent, splashing included.

- elite mini?
- aquaclear 20? 
- marina or whisper in tank filters?

Thanks!


-----------------
I'm looking to replace my two Specs with a 3 - 4 gallon rimless glass tank for my desk. Prefer a long tank rather than tall because I already own an Ebi and Aquastyle.

What are the options out there that I can find locally?

Thanks.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Gonna have to say those EHEIM cubes (4/6/9 gallons) are built quite well.A bit pricey, but all the components 'gel' nicely and are up to date per equipment standards these days.Not far behind these units gonna have to say FLUVAL EBI and FLORA plus the new SPEC unit ain't that bad either.I have an EBI running so far, and everything is running quite well and looks great.Not disappointed at all with quality or looks of it.One thing i would have liked to see is, a better filtration unit.


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks Luke. I actually already own an Eheim 4 gallon and an Ebi. I love them, but I think I want a long tank instead of a tall one this time. I don't want to replace my specs with another version of the spec. I never got over the rims on them. 

Saw the Aqua H20 tanks at IPU, but I've been reading about cases of the tank bursting or cracking. Seems to be an issue online.

Looking at the Ada's but those are pricey too. Nice but pricey.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

No problem Atom, forgot that you had an Eheim, i remember your journal now.Yeah ADA is in a league of its own, priced too highly for my tastes.I saw those setups at IPU as well, you definitely have options there size wise and they looked great.Didn't know there were issues with them.Have you had the chance to see the new SPEC? a bit longer than the original units which first came out.Saw them last night at PJ's pets while i was picking up some treats/food for my bunny.Actually liked them(5 Gallons i think,LED lights,no top from what i saw and the filtration unit was pinned to the left side and offered decent circulation).Looked modern and well put together.



Atom said:


> Thanks Luke. I actually already own an Eheim 4 gallon and an Ebi. I love them, but I think I want a long tank instead of a tall one this time. I don't want to replace my specs with another version of the spec. I never got over the rims on them.
> 
> Saw the Aqua H20 tanks at IPU, but I've been reading about cases of the tank bursting or cracking. Seems to be an issue online.
> 
> Looking at the Ada's but those are pricey too. Nice but pricey.


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Luke. Yeah I think I saw the new Spec at Aquariums West. They look kind of long and didn't look like there was much depth to them. Then again I saw them in passing only so maybe I'm wrong. I'm not a fan of the type of filters on the Spec or the rims so most likely not an option for me.

I almost got the Aqua H20 today, but I wanted to research them a bit and found out they were prone to cracking on the bent edges, but it may be just the larger sizes. Something about how they are heated and bent? The post seems to be from 2009 so I don't know if the new ones are any better. If anyone has experience with these I would love to hear about it (pros or cons). Thought I better not risk it since it's going next to my computer! Really tempted though...

Maybe it will have to be a Mini M Ada tank, but I worry about the lack of a lid. Really happy with my Eheim. I just need a different footprint for the space.

Fantasy has a nice neat little 5 gallon Penn Plax setup, but once again it's just a tad too big to be a shrimp desk tank, darn.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Eheim Aquastyle Aquarium Stand (6 Gallon)

I agree that the Eheim Aquastyles are very sweet nano rimless systems.

Maybe talk to King Ed's (new BCA sponsor). They have all sorts of really cool tanks.


----------



## trout (Mar 21, 2012)

Ada 45-f, such a cool little tank, would be great for shrimp.

Pricey yes, worth it however. Lots of surface area for shrimp. Wouldn't need a lid for shrimp only, unless you have a curious cat.


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm leaning towards an Ada Mini S or Mini M I think, but the Ada 45-f has very interesting dimensions for sure. Seems like it would be more of a surface viewing tank. My cat would love drinking from it.


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

I've decided Ada for sure. Now what kind of filter?


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

AC 20 would work well, got one for $15 with media.


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

The Guy said:


> AC 20 would work well, got one for $15 with media.


New or used and where!?!

Do you think a 20 would be too much for a 3 gal. It will be a shrimp and microrasboras tank or maybe a Betta.

Anyone have any opinions on Aqua Nova internal filters or Cascade internal filters?


----------

